# Heading for Portugal via Tunnel



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We are off on the 23rd Feb and only plan is to head for Porto area, but if not warm enough, we will keep heading south.

Have estimated us to take about 5 days to get there, we have 11 weeks before we are due back.

Anyone going that way, or in the area, we would love to hear from you.
Regards


----------



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

*Porto*

Sandra and I arrived in Madelena south of Porto today staying at the "4*" Orbitur site. Last night after an hour or two trying to the Orbitur "Angiers" site north of Porto, we stayed one night only, not the best of sites and nothing there. Can recommend the Orbitur site at Caminha just inside the Portugese Border.
Weather since crossing the border on Thursday - clear blue skies and warm. Today 21C.
Regards,
Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we were heading that way this time last year. Had a wonderful time and some lovely weather (did have a few wet days too though).

From the tunnel we did it in four days quite easily.

Have a great time if you need any site info shout out.


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

We're off down that way on 11 March. 

Not sure eactly where yet but we're thinking a little further south on the silver coast somewhere for some surfing. Were thinking originally of Algarve but lack of free parking and the fact we've been told its over developed are putting us off.

Your 5 day plan to get down there, would be intersted in finding out your route?

Tim & Kayte


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Briarose & pgjohnso.

To the latter, I presume you have wi-fi or computer connection on the Orbitur site, is this correct & would you mind indicating current prices please.

To Tim3, got the route from viamichelin, no toll roads and set for car & caravan to allow for height & width. Main towns are from Calais to Rouen, Chartres, Tours, Poitiers, Angouleme, Bordeaux, Bayonne, Donostia-san Sebastian, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Burgos, Leon, Benavente, Chaves, Vila Real and Porto.

Regards June & Brian.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we did the route pretty much the same, although we did use toll roads from San Sebastion we went via Burgos to Salamanca and straight down from there to Portugal.

Have you read my other post ref tom tom not working in the Vitoria-Gasteiz area, we had problems last year and the lady on the toll this year told us 'Tom Tom' no good in this area, head for Burgos via the signs and you will be OK from there.

Are you using aires or campsites ? if the latter I know of some open all year and also one very nice one just below San Sebastion.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Briarose.

We have a Garmin and then its the map if that fails.

Would like the details of the San Sebastion campsite please.

Regards


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

brandywine said:


> Thanks Briarose.
> 
> We have a Garmin and then its the map if that fails.
> 
> ...


Hi I have lifted the following from another thread I made ref the camp site etc. If I were you I would def not rely on sat nav at Vitorria just follow all the road signs for Burgos once through the toll, its quite easy as most of the lorries etc are heading that way.



> Leaving the site we headed towards Northern Spain and one of our favourite sites http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html situated at Zarautz this site is approx a 6 hour drive from Tours and it is ideal should you wish to break your journey on a lovely site overlooking the sea for a couple of days. There is a cafe type restuarant open all year and serving basic things like chicken and chips. The ground was fairly wet when we were there both times on this occasion so we were put on one of the hardstanding roads..........but if you go in Spring ask for a pitch with a view. Down in the bay are some nice little places to eat etc and there is also a large Eroski if you need to stock up on provisions, I found last year the prices there very good but again the state of the euro made it seem a lot more this year, the guy on reception will give you details of how to find it, there are also two fuel stations one with easy access for larger motorhomes and a smaller one which we managed perfectly well to use with our Bolero. Day two tolls 45.50E and then pay at booth tolls rather than a paege ticket were 3.00E 3.20E and then over into Spain 2.30E at the border and then another 1.48E and 1.60E.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Hopefully the final question, is diesel in Spain & Portugal cheaper at supermarkets the same as in France? Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

My experience in the last few days has been mixed regarding the price of diesel in northerm Spain. The Eroski supermarket near San Sebastien was very cheap at 83.3 cents/L, but Carrefour at Oviedo was a bit more expensive than some of the Agip stations I saw in the same area, at over 88 cents. Many of the stations just off the motorway and main roads in Asturias were selling it for 85 cents.


----------

